# Route Befehl



## Black_Eagle (30 November 2007)

Wie sieht der Route Befehl aus wenn ich einen Server habe in dem zwei Netzwerkkarten drin sind und bei jeder ein Gateway eingetragen ist ich aber möchte das der nur über eine bestimmte Karte raus geht.

Die eine hängt im Internet und die andere im Testnetz. Wenn ich jetzt an der Karte für das Testnetz ein Gateway eintrage für ein Router zum Beispiel versucht Windows es immer über die Karte fürs Internet.


----------



## trinitaucher (30 November 2007)

Öffne die Kommandozeile und tip mal "route print" ein.
Unter Windows gibt es nur *ein* Standard-Gateway. Wenn du bei zwei Netzwerkkarten jeweils ein Gateway eingetragen hast, wird, glaube ich, das zuletzt eingetragene als StGw genutzt.
Belasse am besten das StGw bei der Internetkarte und trage eine manuelle Route in dein Testnetzwerk ein.

Dafür gibt's den Befehl: "route add...", bzw. "route -p add".
Kannst mal danach googeln, oder hier nachschauen.
Du gibts dann die Route so ein, dass spezielle Netzwerkadressen über eine bestimmte Karte und nicht über das StGw gehen.


----------



## Black_Eagle (30 November 2007)

Merci, werde mal schauen


----------

